
Show HN: Can I Expense It? A web app that visually recognises business expenses - theduckcult
https://anna.money/can-i-expense-it
======
theduckcult
The story behind the app: [https://anna.money/blog/updates/can-i-expense-it-
theres-an-a...](https://anna.money/blog/updates/can-i-expense-it-theres-an-
app-for-that)

------
nojvek
How does it know what is expensable and what isn’t ?

~~~
theduckcult
It doesn't exactly know — it just recognises objects and then asks for your
reason to make it a business expense (it suggests a few options for each
recognised object). Then you get an explanation of why this object can or can
not be legally expensed. All of those options and explanations are pre-
defined, so the whole app is more of an applied expression of what
Tensorflow.js can do.

